# Gesicht altern lassen



## fraXXX (19. Mai 2005)

hallo leute, kennt jemand von euch eine methode, oder besser noch ein plugin um ein gesicht altern zu lassen?


----------



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2005)

Hai,

ein Plugin wird es dafür nicht geben. 
Evtl. Vorgehensweise : Ausgangsbild, Bild mit einem alten Gesicht, Ebenenmasken, Kopierstempel, Wischfinger und viel Handarbeit.

Ciao Stefan

edit : Vielleicht hilft dir ja auch dies DOCMA PDF  als Einstieg.


----------



## fraXXX (19. Mai 2005)

ich hab schon befürchtet, dass es dafür keinen einfachen/ schnellen weg geben wird 
 aber danke für deinen comment


----------



## fraXXX (19. Mai 2005)

aber mir is da grad ne idee gekommen die ich ausprobieren werde; ich saug mir ein morphingtool, scusi ich werde es natürlich käuflich erwerben, dann nehm ich ein foto von einer alten frau, die dem mädl, dass ich altern lassen will, ähnlich schaut und werd einfach mal bei 50 % des morphingvorgangs anhalten und schaun wies aussieht, und mich dann halt n bisl rumspielen


----------



## zirag (19. Mai 2005)

Ohh Ohh Ohh wieder ein User der die Netiquette nicht gelesen hat   
Ist es denn so schwer ab und zu mal auf seiner Tastatur die Shift Taste zu drücken? 
Du schreibst doch auch nicht in der Schule im Diktat alles klein oder?

Wenn du was schreibst steht sogar unter dem Textfeld in *rot* 


> Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung (inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung) und eine sinnvolle, klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette!



mfg ZiRaG


edit: Desweiteren gab es dieses Thema hier schon einmal. Da sieht man wieder das keiner die hier eingebaute Suchen Funktion benutzt bevor man fragt  

hier der Link zum Thema : http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials149186.html&highlight=altern


----------



## fraXXX (19. Mai 2005)

oh manno schreib leiber was produktives, anstatt dich über meinen schreibstiel auszulassen, du wirst es mir wahrscheinlich nicht glauben aber ich hab bei meinem deutschabitur alles klein geschrieben da war das noch garnicht in mode  und hab dafür ne gute note geerntet, das hat nicht mit unhöfflichkeit zu tun....gut bei satzzeichen spar ich ein bischen, aber mir gehts um den inhalt und nicht die form
 ich wette deine bude ist immer schön aufgeräumt


----------



## fraXXX (19. Mai 2005)

ok, dass es so einähnliches thema hier schon gibt und ich nicht bemerkt hab is meijn fehler, ich dachte mir, dass es vielleicth schneller geht wenn ich einen neuen beitrag poste, das war n bisl gemein geb ich zu, ich machs auch nie wieder, aber mir gings acuh eher um ein plugin als ne methode
lg an den aufmerksamen ZIRaG


----------



## fraXXX (19. Mai 2005)

gut rechtschreibfehler mach ich halt wie sau


----------



## der_Jan (19. Mai 2005)

Super. hast dich wirklich gebessert. Achso: gibt ne edit Funktion(nicht in jedem Forum, aber tutorials.de ist halt so fortschrittlich.


----------



## fraXXX (19. Mai 2005)

tutorial.de is super, wollt ich nurmal sagen auch wenn ichs wohl nie zu nem platinstatus schaffen werd


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Mai 2005)

Deswegen mach ich hier trotzdem mal zu, weil Du es trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung
nicht geschafft hast, Deine Beiträge gemäß der Netiquette zu gestalten, inbesondere
Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------

